# help



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi I have a 55 gallon tank that I bought from a friend. Well due to the distance that I had to travel to bring it home I have to completely empty the tank out and start new. Anyways the tank came with 4 koi and 4 goldies after i put the new water in I let it sit and put the fish in and now the water is cloudy not bad cloudy but noticable cloudy. I did the testing on it and the amonia level was at 4.0 could this b the reason and if so what can i do to fix the problem I am new at this I have had plenty of tanks in my life but never ran into this problem. At first I thought it might b my water but i put conditioner in it and nothing happened please help this is a very pretty tank and it is being ruined by the stupid cloudy foggy look...lol I am getting rid of the koi to but until then i don't want them to live in a cloud..hehe

Thanks 
Jessica


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

You need to do water changes immediately to get the ammonia level down. The cloud is most likely a bacteria bloom since you probably had some good bacteria in your filter and on the tank walls and gravel. Do you know about cycling the tank? Do a search on this forum or Google to get all the details. You can start HERE. You need to learn fast or your fish will die.


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

*thanks*

Ya I am doing the cycling I also went and got some ammo lock and also some of those chips it seems to b clearing I will just keep it up and see what happenes. The guy that had it befor me took poor care of this tank so i kinda expected this to happen I am suprised these that was his survived when i went and got the tank it looked horrable i couldn't belive it. But thanks for the info I just wish i could have had a empty tank to start with i might just go ahead and give these fish to the petstore and leave one in there until things get back to normal i don't wanna hurt these poor things.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I would recommend against ammo lock. I've heard too many horror stories about it interferring with the cycling process. I would recommend Prime instead. It will detoxify the ammonia and nitrites without interferring.


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

*ok*

So I wount use the amo lock then...But is the chips ok? Since I did all this to them they are alot more active and my ammonia level is slowly dropping now so I guess thats a good thing..I will just cycling. They don't seem to be bothered by it right now thank god. None of them look sickly and they are eating fine and due to the ammonia I cut back on there feeding to. I guess one of the workers there at petsmart is going through the same thing and she is the one that recommended the chips says it is working for her so we will see. You haven't heard anyhing bad about those have you? And thanks so much for your help i need it...lol roughly how long does this water cycle go on before it is finished and ready for fish? I hear 6 months then I hear 4 weeks it is really confusing.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Nope, I wouldn't recommend the chips either. You want to detoxify the ammonia, not remove it completely or your tank won't cycle properly. Large water changes, add Prime, and wait. Cycling time varies, could be 3-4 weeks, could be 8. Depends on a lot of different factors. Long before 6 months though.

I suggest never listening to the clerks at petstores as they very rarely know what they are talking about. Come here and talk to people who have been keeping fish successfully for long periods of time, do research on the internet, buy books and read them. The more information you have, the better off you are.


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

*hey*

Hey thanks alot boxermom I will just keep cycling and get some of that prime asap. Thanks for all your help and if i need anything else I will defently come here instead of going there....I will keep a update on the process.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

A little tip to keep fish from getting ammo poisoning..... when pH is higher the ammonia turns from NH3 to NH4+ (ammonium) which is not toxic to fish. So if your pH is high like in the 8.0-8.5 region dont flip out and try to lower it because it will benefit your fish at this point.
BUT dont go trying to higher your pH since screwing around with pH yields deadly results most of the time.... 

Keep us updated and ask your questions, were glad to answer anything


----------

